# Reliable Fire starter



## fachento (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey guys,

Wanted to pass along a kudos for a product I found at a Outdoors Expo in Utah:

http://www.fast-fire.com

I watched the guy demo-ing the product, who credibly claimed to be an survival instructor for military / foreign-deployed personnel. Had I the need for it at the time, I would have bought some (poor college student - *sigh*)

Anyhow, it immediately ignites with the first spark - and burns consistently even in wind. Burn it as a solid chunk, or in several small pieces for more flame -- but either way, you can gather it up in your hand and extinguish it instantly (escape and evade) without burns of any kind. Pretty impressive - and I watched him demonstrate all of the above.

No, I am not employed by the company, I have no relation to anyone selling it - it's just a product that seemed worth looking into.

Cheers,

Fachento


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I hate gimmicks, everybody is a expert on everything, selling all kinds of goodies, I have been in all kinds of weather my fire starter is a usgi issue NSN 4240-01-160-5618,new issue number,been with me for over 30 years now, also in my kit I have my trusty Zippo lighter with spares and fuel, used it all the time.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Road flares will ignite most things... Pool shock and brake fluid, no flame needed.

And then there is ME as a reliable fire starter.


----------

